

Show HN: Open Sourced word game to help my kids learn to read+how game is done - meir_yanovich

I open sourced my c++ Guessing game generic framework,it started as away to Involve my kids on the game making.<p>they took the pictures and i recorded them saying the letters and then each of them had its own game.<p>the process has evolved to very generic Guessing game framework.      
the also include level editor.<p>that you can take and use as you like.      
when i have more time i will write tutorial.<p>Source : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;meiry&#x2F;Cocos2d-x-Guessing-Game<p>Take alook and share
======
dang
Posts without URLs are penalized, so you'd be better off reposting this as a
story with the link, and adding your text as a comment in the new thread.

------
meir_yanovich
clickable : [https://github.com/meiry/Cocos2d-x-Guessing-
Game](https://github.com/meiry/Cocos2d-x-Guessing-Game)

